

A First Look at Reactive Cocoa 3.0 - bvrlt
http://blog.scottlogic.com/2015/04/24/first-look-reactive-cocoa-3.html?utm_campaign=iOS_Dev_Weekly_Issue_195&utm_medium=email&utm_source=iOS%2BDev%2BWeekly

======
Osmium
Could someone comment on ReactiveCocoa vs Bond[1] or other solutions. I know
very little about functional reactive programming, but I see a lot of people
talking about it. It seems useful, but I'm not sure which project I should be
spending time to learn (if any).

[1] [https://github.com/SwiftBond/Bond](https://github.com/SwiftBond/Bond)

~~~
bvrlt
Bond looks interesting but also fairly young (initial commit ~ 3 month ago
unless I'm missing something). ReactiveCocoa already has several years behind
it. It's very stable for Objective-C (several parts of Genius Scan are written
with ReactiveCocoa) and now coming to Swift.

These frameworks actually don't require you to rewrite your whole app in a
different way: you can easily migrate a few classes or just rewrite a few new
classes. I would recommend this as a way to get familiar with functional
reactive programming in an applied way.

